# fresh from the garden



## Errol

what would be better then a fresh from the garden salad to go with lunch on Mother's Day? fresh picked black simpson lettuce, red salad bowl lettuce, baby swiss chard, crisp radish's and nice green onions

Happy Mothers day to all you mothers and have a wonderful day
also to all the Mothers in Heaven
Errol


----------



## Tammy

mmm, looks good! I picked a huge colander full of lettuce last night also. And I have more that I've started to plant when my current lettuce is done. Starting to get pretty warm here though, so I think I need to find a shade cover to put over mine. One of the varieties I'm planting next is called "Drunken Woman Frizzy Headed Lettuce" - with a name like that, how could I resist! (not that I resemble that name though, you know! lol )


----------



## stephanie

picked some asparagus,collard greens and lettuce today myself. I have also noticed I am getting over run by potatoes they are popping up every where!


----------



## Shannon

Yum! I can hardly wait


----------



## stephanie

today I have to harvest my collard greens for the second time this year.! my tomatoes have gone insane have every color of the rainbow growing! pumpkins are forming, corn is wast high,started harvesting potatoes, should have enough to last till next summer at the rate they are growing, same for the onions and broccoli. Each year it seems my garden gets bigger and better each year I am amazed at how much food I get and can preserve out of the garden. I am in awe over what nature gives me and continue to try to work with her and appreciate the bounty she gives.


----------



## Shannon

Sweet! It always good to be rewarded for our hard work. I'm still amazed after 4 years that I can do this. I learn so much and it's new and amazing every year. I hope I get better at it so that I can start preserving stuff. Right now there's just enough to eat and share with the family. I dream of canning my own pickles, salsa, and tomato sauce.


----------



## stephanie

yesterday for the first time ever of attempting to grow tomatoes in western washington I have finally gotten successful! got a whole big serving bowl full with more to come! I used to get one or two tomatoes at best.


----------



## PHONETOOL

stephanie said:


> yesterday for the first time ever of attempting to grow tomatoes in western washington I have finally gotten successful! got a whole big serving bowl full with more to come! I used to get one or two tomatoes at best.


Nice job congratulations


----------

